

Google brings SVG support to IE - andreyf
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/08/22/1246248/Google-Brings-SVG-Support-To-IE?from=rss

======
lucumo
The project page: <http://code.google.com/p/svgweb/> No need to link to
Slashdot.

~~~
rbanffy
The videos are very interesting:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCk22AaRxiE>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctuUrvReOIQ>

Also, the discussions on /. are always... entertaining.

------
senthil_rajasek
Title is a bit misleading. This is a project hosted on google code. Also this
requires flash to do the rendering.

~~~
dflock
It only requires flash for rendering on browsers which don't have native SVG
support - i.e. everyone except IE gets native rendering, and on IE it uses a
flash object to do the rendering. There's really not much alternative to this
- people forget how backward IE is, in many respects. The only other way to do
this really, is to use IE's VML 'support' to do the SVG rendering, which is
what Dojo.GFX ([http://www.dojotoolkit.org/book/dojo-
book-0-9/part-3-program...](http://www.dojotoolkit.org/book/dojo-
book-0-9/part-3-programmatic-dijit-and-dojo/drawing-gfx)) currently does. The
drawback to doing that, is that MS has been successively sabotaging their VML
support with each IE release, degrading it each time, presumably on purpose.

